# Chattanooga Owned!



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

At the end of the road on which I live in Indiana, there used to be a barn, and painted on its black roof, the white letters read "See 7 States from Rock City". These next four images are taken from Rock City, which looks down on Chatanooga TN.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

This weekend, I believe, is the 3 States, 3 Mountains Challenge in Chattanooga Tennessee. Many from my bicycle club are down there now riding in the event, maybe some RBR'ers are too.

Therefore, I thought that I would post pictures of my trip to Chattanooga during the first week of March of this year. These were taken while riding the Riverpark trial (very nice) into downtown and back again. All locations pictured are right on the Tennessee River (except the collage of downtown buildings...just a few blocks from teh river.) The temperature was about 75 degrees, and it was nice to start my cycling season early.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

The turquoise bridge, is a loooong walking bridge across the river. On the weekend it was packed with people of all shapes and colors, walking, rollerblading, river watching, people watching, playing music. There is a park on the opposite shore, under the bridge. I stood on the bridge looking down on the park and watched some young men playing football. Chattanooga's riverfront is a great place for outdoor activities.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Dipping the front tire in the Tennessee River.

Bye-bye


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

This is a beautiful post. Thank you.
Anyone going to Four Corners soon?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I was there last weekend and saw many of the same sites. It is a beautiful place. I took my bike last summer when we were there and the hills are steep!.

Rock City is super cool. A must see in my opinion.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Great looking city, where are all the people?*

.....


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, zombies have taken over the city, and they only come out at night. Chattanooga has one hell of a night life though.

Thanks,
Tshirt

P.S. this ride was taken on a Wednesday during work hours.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

That is my hometown and one of my favorite spots to visit. Good pics need to go back and visit.


----------



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

*Nice*

Great Pics!
Fancy Architecture, nice places, who knows i ride around there some day.


----------



## raccoonmtn (May 8, 2006)

*Crazy*

i live in chattanooga,

btw t shirt im going to purdue in the fall so we cross paths. indiana and tennessee kinda wierd


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

raccoonmtn said:


> i live in chattanooga,
> 
> btw t shirt im going to purdue in the fall so we cross paths. indiana and tennessee kinda wierd



Congratulations! It's a great school. Are you going to study engineering?

I went to Indiana Univ. Just so that you know, the Oaken Bucket will be ours again (though probably not any time soon).

Have fun at Purdue,
Tshirt


----------



## raccoonmtn (May 8, 2006)

im doing building construction management.

btw i have 2 sisters at IU.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Picked up on this tread late, but brought back lots of memories. Went to college there. Unfortunately wasn't riding road at the time--mostly MTB (Chilhowee!). Anyway, great post. Thanks for helping dig up the pleasant memories.


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

Great pictures! My wife and I were in Rock City, TN seven years ago as part of our honeymoon. We had a great time. We also traveled to Helen, GA, and enjoyed that as well. Of course, this was before my cycling interests, and I didn't know about Brasstown Bald!


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

*seven states*

Where is that see seven states picture located.
My wife and I would like to go and see it. We are located 20 miles west of Chicago.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Here's a link*



spot said:


> Where is that see seven states picture located.
> My wife and I would like to go and see it. We are located 20 miles west of Chicago.


Hi spot,

The seven states picture is in Rock City on top of Lookout Mountain. Here is a link to their web page. http://www.seerockcity.com/ Have fun if you go.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------

